# Easier and safer lifting onto a workbench



## JDgreen227 (Nov 5, 2014)

When I am working on a single stage snowblower or a push mower, I find it much easier to work on machines at waist height. The problem is, it's not always easy to lift 80-90 pounds of machine when you are as old as me...

My solution is to use a support like a sawhorse or trash can that is a little lower than the workbench. Place it right next to the bench so the upper handle of the machine is just above the support and then lift the auger end of the snowblower or front end of the push mower, letting the support take some of the weight, and pivot the machine onto the workbench and then raise the handle of the machine and pivot it onto the bench. Reverse the process to get the machine back down.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan. If you work on a lot of machines maybe look into getting one of those lift tables or making one yourself.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I've been using one of those Black & Decker Workmates. But I've been eying one of these below. I also like things at decent height to work on. I hate doing repairs on the floor.

500 lb. Capacity Hydraulic Table Cart


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

I have that lift table and bolted a larger plywood top on it. It geat for working on stuff you can raise and lower it to get just the right hight. Here is a picture of it with a 2 stage Simplicity that I was working on on it. It nice because you can move it around easy also.














Scott


----------

